# Life without the opposite sex



## Caroline

i think we had reference to it on one of the other threads, but I wonder what life would be like with out the opposite sex.

Since I am surrounded by males, without them I'd have an amepty tidy house. Meals would consist of sensible food like chocolate raisins and fruit cake. I'd never need to clean the bath becuase I'd have a shower and everything would be put away neatly in the right place. This means after a hard day at work I could relax, thus lowering my blood pressure.

I could go on for hours about the benefits....


----------



## Steff

lCaroline when mine goes away for weekend my place is a palace and now my lil boy is mirroring his dad re dirty habits lol


----------



## mikep1979

tut tut tut tut slating guys again!!!!!!! lol well im the tidiest bloke you would ever see. i am ex army so everything has a place and if it isnt in that place then some thing is wrong. i even have the kids into keeping everything tidy too


----------



## Steff

do you stand with a stop watch as well mike ? quick march i want your bedrooms spotless or give me 30( press ups ) tut


----------



## Caroline

mikep1979 said:


> tut tut tut tut slating guys again!!!!!!! lol well im the tidiest bloke you would ever see. i am ex army so everything has a place and if it isnt in that place then some thing is wrong. i even have the kids into keeping everything tidy too



So what would you do without us girls around? My three males don't have the army disicpline and thinks it's great when I'm away for the weekend!


----------



## Steff

lol well i went into hosp for 4 days in Nov drove me mad knowing the mess my 2 males would be causing I was stressing more about that then my op


----------



## mikep1979

well since i live away from home a lot of the time i do spend a big portion of my life without my love and the kids and really its just the same. except my place is tidy as i keep it that way the house with my lady in is not the way i would keep it lol but she works all day and is on her own with the 2 kids for weeks at a time.

steff lol yeah i do have the drill instructor in me still and shout orders to them and give them the ultimatums to hahaha


----------



## Steff

lol I just say right pocket money depends on the state of your room and if you have been well behaved ( and thats the other half )


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha nah i see so little of my 2 really that when i am home i always take them all out (yup even her indoors) and spoil them rotten  so they dont have a need for pocket money. plus they are 4 and 5(six soon)


----------



## Steff

well mine is at the stage (7) where he getting money mad he always want want want so it works that if he been good at school not been cheeky to me or dad and if he has kept his room clean then he gets pocket money , he works for it mind you dont get it for nothing 
(ahh wish my sex life was like that )


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha nah it wouldnt work for my 2 cos they are so cheeky but funny with it too


----------



## Steff

right i am going fgs you got my fingers so sore mike (from typing you understand )
bye bye x


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha yeah yeah thats what you tell me!!!!!!

bye


----------



## Caroline Wilson

Hubby is cooking dinner, on my own I'd have just bunged something in microwave-minimum cooking, minimum washing up!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Life would be boring without men to moan about, and bully  They have their uses.... putting up shelves, killing spiders etc


----------



## Steff

yeah exactly and when ever the tv remote runs out of battery life mine always knows where theres a spare set of batts


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> yeah exactly and when ever the tv remote runs out of battery life mine always knows where theres a spare set of batts


 
So good to know we have our uses ladies!

I love the opposite sex, certainly couldn't face a male only world.

And I am struggling to think of a characteristic I don't like about ladies, except I prefer ladies to be ladies, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Steff

yeah you dont like the type of lady who downs and pint and burps out loud after it or can out fart you in smell and pitch 

im out then


----------



## insulinaddict09

STEFF!!!! you have shocked the poor man now!! i think you have been spending too much time talking to " god " ...... you know who i mean


----------



## Steff

where is he the night hun has he been in ?  must be shining his halo or something x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> where is he the night hun has he been in ?  must be shining his halo or something x




Not seen any sign of him.... yeah probably or practising his walking on water trick...lol


----------



## Steff

best watch he dont drown  if he aint seen for a few days we will know why


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not seen any sign of him.... yeah probably or practising his walking on water trick...lol


 

Someone mention my party trick?  Or is that swimming in Guiness?


----------



## Steff

pmsl  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Someone mention my party trick?  Or is that swimming in Guiness?



you another man who can walk on water...?? it seems to be catching  hope bruce is getting better?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> you another man who can walk on water...?? it seems to be catching  hope bruce is getting better?


 
Hey, big feet, swam at county level, what else do you expect? Oh, did I mention breathing through my ears? 

Yes, he's fine, hoping to start exercising properly on Thursday


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hey, big feet, swam at county level, what else do you expect? Oh, did I mention breathing through my ears?
> 
> Yes, he's fine, hoping to start exercising properly on Thursday



 i'm glad he's getting back to normal


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> i'm glad he's getting back to normal


 
Yep, now we're waiting for the date he goes in for assesment, he has a show on Monday, just waiting on the Kennel Club letter allowing him to be shown.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hope everything goe's well for him. What breed of dog is he?? ... Apart from the roast lamb loving kind


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> STEFF!!!! you have shocked the poor man now!! i think you have been spending too much time talking to " god " ...... you know who i mean



hahahahaha so your saying im a bad influence??????


im here now steff!!!! lol where are you???


----------



## Steff

im here huni dont worry hahahha


----------



## mikep1979

lol its you being here that makes me worry!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

tut dont start upsetting me again i will stamp my feet


----------



## insulinaddict09

stop arguing you two..... you know we missed him..... sort of


----------



## Steff

yeah we did , kinda was just to quiet , nows he's here tho i do hope he behaves


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah we did , kinda was just to quiet , nows he's here tho i do hope he behaves



ha ha .... i don't


----------



## mikep1979

and why would you want me to behave????? it is soooooo muchbetter when im bad mmmwwwwwwaaaahhhhhhhhahahahahahaha


----------



## Steff

if you say so im yet to see proof


----------



## mikep1979

ive been badder than you  lol


----------



## Steff

*wonders*
yes i have been offline a few hours ha


----------



## mikep1979

lol see!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

i see nothing you will have to go into detail


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hope everything goe's well for him. What breed of dog is he?? ... Apart from the roast lamb loving kind


 
He's a Pointer, incorrectly referred to as an English Pointer. Cute and he knows it!

My partner has his brother (Archie) big half sister (Tango), mother (Amber) and granny (Harriet).

Bruce, Archie and Tango all show and will be out on Monday.


----------



## mikep1979

lol tell me where and when  hahahaha


----------



## Steff

lol im saying or doing nowt for once


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha chicken!!!!!!! lol 


wheres insulinaddict gone???


----------



## Steff

cock a doodle dont


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> cock a doodle dont



lol nice


----------



## Steff

god its quiet now aint it lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol yeah the third trouble maker isnt here


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> He's a Pointer, incorrectly referred to as an English Pointer. Cute and he knows it!
> 
> My partner has his brother (Archie) big half sister (Tango), mother (Amber) and granny (Harriet).
> 
> Bruce, Archie and Tango all show and will be out on Monday.



Ah he sounds lovely, let us know how he gets on


----------



## mikep1979

welcome back to the happiest place on earth insulinaddict  lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> welcome back to the happiest place on earth insulinaddict  lol


 

Where's that man? I'm on these new painkillers - had to sign the prescription twice as they're on the controlled list or something - wish they'd kick in soon though!


----------



## insulinaddict09

what you on?? i was on Tramadol for a while when i had a touch of neuropathy[ its gone now... yippee]


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> what you on?? i was on Tramadol for a while when i had a touch of neuropathy[ its gone now... yippee]





lol i had tramadol and they were ok. best pain killers i ever had were co proximol. now a band type lol. sent me nuts!!!!


insulinaddict you need to delete some pm's lol


----------



## Einstein

Mind you... for the ear ache bit I am so lucky, I'm deafened and to make sure if I take the hearing aids out, I hear nothing which is only slightly less than if they are in


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> what you on?? i was on Tramadol for a while when i had a touch of neuropathy[ its gone now... yippee]


I'm on ermm Fentanyl supposed to be many times stronger than morphine


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I'm on ermm Fentanyl supposed to be many times stronger than morphine



not heard of those...... i had morphine years ago and i was off my head!!! 

mike co-proxamol are a sissy pill ha ha


----------



## mikep1979

nah your thinking of co-codamol insulinaddict


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nah your thinking of co-codamol insulinaddict



nah co-proxamol!!!!!I had them years ago for migraine


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> nah co-proxamoL!!! I had them years ago for migraine



lol really


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah really!!!!! real headaches not fake ones ......


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah really!!!!! real headaches not fake ones ......



lol yeah yeah all ladies have fake ones!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Fake ones??................ We still on the headache quote??


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha could apply to many things tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

UMmmmm dont see the point of that though lol


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha true true


----------



## insulinaddict09

we need to change the name of this thread...... Lol


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha yeah but what to????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah yeah all ladies have fake ones!!!!!!





mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha yeah but what to????



play on words


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha good one


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ehh dont know what happened there!!!! that extra quote shouldnt be there!!!!! gremlins in the system me-thinks


----------



## mikep1979

lol you just wanted to quote me twice lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

No i only wanted the what shall we change it to quote!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

lol ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol ok



You got on to it yet ??


----------



## mikep1979

lol yup


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha.. thought it was just me lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol nope


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLO anyone there????  lurkers show yourselves!!!


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahahaha nah no ne there


----------



## insulinaddict09

oh well..... miserable bu..ers aint they!!!


----------



## mikep1979

lol yup they are!!!


----------



## katie

id have nothing to talk about with my friends haha


----------



## mikep1979

why not katie???


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> HELLO anyone there????  lurkers show yourselves!!!



I've stopped lurking lol  So life without women...that would take away the main conversation topic for my friends and I lol, that and not being able to take the mickey out of my sisters too hehehe. As for an all male part of the world...well, my house here at school counts as that. Sixty plus teenage blokes is quite someting lol

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha bad for you .... but a dream come true for us women Lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha bad for you .... but a dream come true for us women Lol



lol naughty naughty!!!!!! miss addict you should be ashamed of yourself for that remark!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol naughty naughty!!!!!! miss addict you should be ashamed of yourself for that remark!!!!!!!


 
Mike, we'd be shot down if we made a similar remark.... you're not even safe breaking into a nurses home nowadays - you'd need to make sure its the 'right' one


----------



## Freddie99

Einsitein, is breaking into nurses homes a favourite pass time of yours then?


----------



## mikep1979

lol nah we would be hung drawn and quartered david!!!!!!

hahahaha nice one tom


----------



## Einstein

Tom Hreben said:


> Einsitein, is breaking into nurses homes a favourite pass time of yours then?


 
It has been known - in the past I hasten to add 

Don't think I'd get through the bedroom window nowadays


----------



## Freddie99

Einstein you devious man you! I would suggest the front door....

I'll get my coat.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Einstein you devious man you! I would suggest the front door....
> 
> I'll get my coat.
> 
> Tom



TOM don't let these reprobates lead you astray!!!


----------



## Einstein

Tom Hreben said:


> Einstein you devious man you! I would suggest the front door....
> 
> I'll get my coat.
> 
> Tom


 
Tom, the front door creaks and groans like the Matron whose room its next to does if she catches you!

Tut tut, you youngsters always go for the 'easy' option - through the window is sfaest, make sure its the right one though, they surround the pretty ones with, well, erm not so pretty ones!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> TOM don't let these reprobates lead you astray!!!


 
Reprobate! I've been called worse and before now, thanks for the compliment


----------



## mikep1979

lol well i used to knock around in whiston and the nurses used to have there rooms opposite the hospital (also had a club for them called the nurses) and a few times i have snuck into the window of the one i thought was right only to come face to face with a nessy!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i used to knock around in whiston and the nurses used to have there rooms opposite the hospital (also had a club for them called the nurses) and a few times i have snuck into the window of the one i thought was right only to come face to face with a nessy!!!!!!


 
SNAP! GULP amazing the damage you can do to your abdomen and ribs going backwards at speed through a window isn't it? Or is that just me?


----------



## mikep1979

lol nope i fell from the third floor window when the lader i was climbing off went awol on me as i backed out the window from a very ammorous nessy who wasnt the intended victim!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope i fell from the third floor window when the lader i was climbing off went awol on me as i backed out the window from a very ammorous nessy who wasnt the intended victim!!!!!


 
PMSL - ooops didn't mean THAT to happen, back in a mo


----------



## Steff

good grief wheres all the ladies today i cant be seen on here with all you blokes


----------



## mikep1979

lol nope it hurt like bloody hell to!!!! the nurse i was ment to see ended up rushing me across the road to a&e to see if i had broken anything then the matron of the house came and told me not to show my face around the place again. i was back 2 days later


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good grief wheres all the ladies today i can be seen on here with all you blokes




Hi steffi, i'm here lurking


----------



## Steff

thank goodness i only got on cause he is busy nattering to a neighbour lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope it hurt like bloody hell to!!!! the nurse i was ment to see ended up rushing me across the road to a&e to see if i had broken anything then the matron of the house came and told me not to show my face around the place again. i was back 2 days later


 

Sure it wasn't those cheeks you were looking to show again anyway


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> thank goodness i only got on cause he is busy nattering to a neighbour lol


Whose chattering to a neighbour?

You in Wiltshire Mike?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Whose chattering to a neighbour?
> 
> You in Wiltshire Mike?



nope sunny old scouse land here


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> nope sunny old scouse land here


Ah, so it's not us Stef is talking about then!


----------



## mikep1979

couldnt be us david. we only talk about sensible diabetes related things!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> couldnt be us david. we only talk about sensible diabetes related things!!!!! hahahahaha


Its ok Mike, we're off topic anyway


----------



## mikep1979

lol good point!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> TOM don't let these reprobates lead you astray!!!



Too late!! I've got my dad and friends for that! Not to mention uni starting in September...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Too late!! I've got my dad and friends for that! Not to mention uni starting in September...




Oh no.... another innocent soul lost.......


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha there are no innocent souls left in this world!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Not much chance of that Mike!


----------



## mikep1979

lol yeah i think i was about 12 when i got corrupted


----------



## Freddie99

Ah corruption! That started when I came to my current school!


----------



## mikep1979

i was about 12 when i got into booze on the weekends and also into girls in the wrong way hahahaha. typical scouser me. dad even threatened to send me away to boarding school to straighten me out. and all it took was to go in the army and develop diabetes!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah corruption! That started when I came to my current school!



Pray tell....???  theres nothing wrong with a bit of corruption...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Pray tell....???  theres nothing wrong with a bit of corruption...



hahahaha naughty naughty!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah corruption! That started when I came to my current school!



Im starting to worry about your wellbeing after reading this.... are'nt you at an all boys school? lol .... you need to put my mind at rest ha ha


----------



## Steff

pmsl  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl  x



ha ha..... i'm just as shocked as you steff


----------



## Freddie99

Fortunately we do have girls! Though sadly not enough of them lol. I'm even luckier to be a day boy...I dread to think what happens after lights out in the boys boarding houses...


----------



## insulinaddict09

i dread to think.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Fortunately we do have girls! Though sadly not enough of them lol. I'm even luckier to be a day boy...I dread to think what happens after lights out in the boys boarding houses...


i dread to think..... lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*whoops!!!!*

whoops doubled up then!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99

Hehehehe addict! You make me laugh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehehe addict! You make me laugh



ha not sure if thats good or bad .....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha not sure if thats good or bad .....



lol normally in your case a bad thing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehehe addict! You make me laugh




You coming back out to play tom???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> You coming back out to play tom???



lol i dont think he will huni. your to rough playing with the youngun lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

just me and you then babe.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> just me and you then babe.



sure is huni  that ok for you??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sure is huni  that ok for you??? lol



yeah no probs


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah no probs



hahahaha ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont think he will huni. your to rough playing with the youngun lol



What do you mean... i'm playing too rough with the young'un..... explain please......


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> What do you mean... i'm playing too rough with the young'un..... explain please......



lol i think you know exactly what i mean!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i think you know exactly what i mean!!!!!



Absolutely no idea at all.... explain


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Absolutely no idea at all.... explain



lol you not checking your pm???


----------



## insulinaddict09

sorry didn't see msg.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> sorry didn't see msg.



lol its ok. let you off just once


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol its ok. let you off just once



Cheeky... i am doing other things at the same time as being on the laptop you know!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cheeky... i am doing other things at the same time as being on the laptop you know!!!!



lol really!!! what would they be??? or dont i wan to know!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol really!!! what would they be??? or dont i wan to know!!!! lol



your mind wandering again... of course you want to know....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> your mind wandering again... of course you want to know....



hehehehehe you know me to well!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehe you know me to well!!!!



yeah i think iv'e got the measure of you now....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah i think iv'e got the measure of you now....



hahahahaha yeah i think you do!!!


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> Ah, so it's not us Stef is talking about then!



not twas not you i was talking about my other half x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> not twas not you i was talking about my other half x



lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont think he will huni. your to rough playing with the youngun lol



The young one is back! Rough stuff developing here I see, well, let's roll with it I think! Though seriosuly I had to take a break to go and bash around some young army cadets that'll be going on the summer camp with me. We need to get their weapons handling up to speed because I want to go home without being shot by one of 'em...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> The young one is back! Rough stuff developing here I see, well, let's roll with it I think! Though seriosuly I had to take a break to go and bash around some young army cadets that'll be going on the summer camp with me. We need to get their weapons handling up to speed because I want to go home without being shot by one of 'em...



WEAPONS HANDLING !!!!  i'm glad your back


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> WEAPONS HANDLING !!!!  i'm glad your back



Sh*t! Might just have reinforced the image that my kind of school exudes....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sh*t! Might just have reinforced the image that my kind of school exudes....



Dont opologise babe...... that image is worth keeping hehehe 
[ spelling i think... i'm all flustered] ha ha


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Dont opologise babe...... that image is worth keeping hehehe
> [ spelling i think... i'm all flustered] ha ha



It's only the boarders that have quite a reputation for being sexual deviants  Fortunately i'm a day kid...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It's only the boarders that have quite a reputation for being sexual deviants  Fortunately i'm a day kid...



Thanks alot!!!!! all my illusions are now shattered.....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks alot!!!!! all my illusions are now shattered.....



I'll give you another one then. I'm going to be at uni in Brighton! Combine that, my being a private school boy and a rugby player...I'll let your imagination do the rest lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll give you another one then. I'm going to be at uni in Brighton! Combine that, my being a private school boy and a rugby player...I'll let your imagination do the rest lol.



Al ready done....................... lock me up now lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Al ready done....................... lock me up now lol



Nah, I won't lock you up. We'll have you out on day release to liven up the discussions on here lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, I won't lock you up. We'll have you out on day release to liven up the discussions on here lol



oh ok ... no-one else about at mo is there...... probably just lurking lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh ok ... no-one else about at mo is there...... probably just lurking lol



Well, I'm going to be gone now. Must catch some sleep as I'm knackered.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, I'm going to be gone now. Must catch some sleep as I'm knackered.



Night


----------



## Steff

helloooo, night tom just missed you


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloooo, night tom just missed you



Hiya babe you and "god" made up now??


----------



## Steff

nope i refuse to talk/type to him


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nope i refuse to talk/type to him



What you been up to ? much or just the usual.


----------



## Steff

just the usual watched abit of tele took my bs then ironed , ohh the joys lol xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> nope i refuse to talk/type to him



cant blame you for it


----------



## Einstein

Tom Hreben said:


> It's only the boarders that have quite a reputation for being sexual deviants  Fortunately i'm a day kid...


 
Hey Tom, tame school on that front eh


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hey Tom, tame school on that front eh



hahahahaha when i went to school seeing kids at it behind the bike sheds was commonplace!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha when i went to school seeing kids at it behind the bike sheds was commonplace!!!!!!! lol


 

These southerners eh Mike 

Had a good evening then old chap? Walked the dog, his first time in week and felt awful, bs ok, had a bite to eat, a lie down then remembered I was supposed to be out seeing some friends this evening.. Still a good chat, and feeling ok now.

Ho humm...

Everyone else gone then?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> These southerners eh Mike
> 
> Had a good evening then old chap? Walked the dog, his first time in week and felt awful, bs ok, had a bite to eat, a lie down then remembered I was supposed to be out seeing some friends this evening.. Still a good chat, and feeling ok now.
> 
> Ho humm...
> 
> Everyone else gone then?



i know mate softies really they are!!!!!!

its been an ok evening really.

yeah everyone else is tucked up in bed, just us few on here now. you know we the life and soul of this forum!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i know mate softies really they are!!!!!!
> 
> its been an ok evening really.
> 
> yeah everyone else is tucked up in bed, just us few on here now. you know we the life and soul of this forum!!!!!! lol



southern softies eh? thats fighting talk young man..... bend over and give me twenty... ahem....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> southern softies eh? thats fighting talk young man..... bend over and give me twenty... ahem....



lol and 20 what would you like????


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol and 20 what would you like????


 

Mmmm a little or a lot more detail on this one too, if there is room for a third


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Mmmm a little or a lot more detail on this one too, if there is room for a third



hahahahahaha a third!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> i know mate softies really they are!!!!!!
> 
> its been an ok evening really.
> 
> yeah everyone else is tucked up in bed, just us few on here now. you know we the life and soul of this forum!!!!!! lol


 
So its just three on the late shift then?

No stamina this lot! Or perhaps more sense?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> So its just three on the late shift then?
> 
> No stamina this lot! Or perhaps more sense?



lol yeah it is just the 3 of us mate!!!!

nah lack of stamina really me thinks


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah it is just the 3 of us mate!!!!
> 
> nah lack of stamina really me thinks


 
Think Insulinaddict is proving herself as being selected as an honory northerner - what do you think?

Mind you, she might elect to decline the nomination..


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Think Insulinaddict is proving herself as being selected as an honory northerner - what do you think?
> 
> Mind you, she might elect to decline the nomination..



nah i think she already classes herself as a northerner mate


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> nah i think she already classes herself as a northerner mate


 
Hmm, not sure, gets funny when we take the rise out of southerners, perhaps she's a Brummie?  

OUCH! I felt that one before it landed!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hmm, not sure, gets funny when we take the rise out of southerners, perhaps she's a Brummie?
> 
> OUCH! I felt that one before it landed!



ooooouuuuucccccchhhhhhhhh nasty!!!!!!!! lol well i think she is just confused as to northerner or southerner mate lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> ooooouuuuucccccchhhhhhhhh nasty!!!!!!!! lol well i think she is just confused as to northerner or southerner mate lol


 

Hence the Brummie comment 

Didn't mean it insulinaddict!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hence the Brummie comment
> 
> Didn't mean it insulinaddict!



lol well i think she is more northern than southern now


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i think she is more northern than southern now


 PHEW!

Well I think the topic started many pages ago has proven we can't survive without the opposite sex!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> PHEW!
> 
> Well I think the topic started many pages ago has proven we can't survive without the opposite sex!



hahahahaha thats soooo true!!!! we all moan about them but would be lost without them for one reaseon or another


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha thats soooo true!!!! we all moan about them but would be lost without them for one reaseon or another


 
Yeah, yours a good cook then?  Mine is ok...


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Yeah, yours a good cook then?  Mine is ok...



she is ok. not a special cook, but she has other charms lol nah she works so all we do is have heallthy low fat meal. ie chicken and pasta/rice. dont have chips at all. loads of baked spuds for me tho.


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> she is ok. not a special cook, but she has other charms lol nah she works so all we do is have heallthy low fat meal. ie chicken and pasta/rice. dont have chips at all. loads of baked spuds for me tho.


 
I got one of those Actifry friers a few months ago (Makro was the cheapest) brilliant 2lb chips uses a tablespoon of oil - crisp on the outside, cooked on the inside, great taste and texture.. hardly any fat.

And no smell - uses hardly any juice either


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> I got one of those Actifry friers a few months ago (Makro was the cheapest) brilliant 2lb chips uses a tablespoon of oil - crisp on the outside, cooked on the inside, great taste and texture.. hardly any fat.
> 
> And no smell - uses hardly any juice either



nah if i had a fryer id want chips all the time so we dont have one


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> nah if i had a fryer id want chips all the time so we dont have one


 
Wise man, although I forget so often about my favourite which is mashed spuds - plenty of boiled, jacket, sometimes chips, but never enough mash


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Wise man, although I forget so often about my favourite which is mashed spuds - plenty of boiled, jacket, sometimes chips, but never enough mash



i have mash about once a week. boiled once a week then rice pasta and jackets the rest of the week


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> i have mash about once a week. boiled once a week then rice pasta and jackets the rest of the week


 
See, we've now got this to a male discussion about healthy eating 

Aren't we clever? Or are we dumb?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hmm, not sure, gets funny when we take the rise out of southerners, perhaps she's a Brummie?
> 
> OUCH! I felt that one before it landed!




AHEM... Brummie eh?....cheers lads...... seethe...seethe... B@;;@rds!!! I AM A SOUTHENER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHEM....Sorry to any real brummies out there...

Mike & Einstein..... the gloves are off.....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> AHEM... Brummie eh?....cheers lads...... seethe...seethe... B@;;@rds!!! I AM A SOUTHENER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHEM....Sorry to any real brummies out there...
> 
> Mike & Einstein..... the gloves are off.....



Ladies! Hand bags at dawn please!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> AHEM... Brummie eh?....cheers lads...... seethe...seethe... B@;;@rds!!! I AM A SOUTHENER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHEM....Sorry to any real brummies out there...
> 
> Mike & Einstein..... the gloves are off.....





i was defending your honour huni!!!!! lol i said i thought you would be more like a northerner now!!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99

I think, that like addict has. I'll remain a southerner. Thoug interestingly I did consider doing a combined French and History degree at Liverpool uni!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> I think, that like addict has. I'll remain a southerner. Thoug interestingly I did consider doing a combined French and History degree at Liverpool uni!



lol you would have loved liverpool uni tom. so many places to get drunk in lol


----------



## Steff

tut where has the seriousness of uni gone these days hahha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> tut where has the seriousness of uni gone these days hahha



dunno i never even went!!!!! lol i just had loads of mates who did and all they did was invite me to many many parties and they were all just really good


----------



## Steff

lol nor did i , went to college i did


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol nor did i , went to college i did



didnt even do that. came out of school and went to work for my dad for a year. then i went in the army and when i left(got medically discharged) i had 12 months off to get well and then i came to work for my current employer


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> lol nor did i , went to college i did



Well, in just under two month's I'll have finished that!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, in just under two month's I'll have finished that!



tom isnt brighton the gay capitol of the uk??? my mate told me that the other week but i told him he was being a t*t lol (i honestly dont know)


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> tut where has the seriousness of uni gone these days hahha


 
It was blinkin hard work and slightly harder play in my day!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> It was blinkin hard work and slightly harder play in my day!



lol well i guess iy was fun tho david??? hahahaha


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> tom isnt brighton the gay capitol of the uk??? my mate told me that the other week but i told him he was being a t*t lol (i honestly dont know)


 

Mike, I understand it to be running for Gay Capital of Europe very soon


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Mike, I understand it to be running for Gay Capital of Europe very soon



really????? my god!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99

Yup apparently it is. I've only told my freinds to worry if I get back after three years with a sense of dress/fashion and a strange walk...


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Yup apparently it is. I've only told my freinds to worry if I get back after three years with a sense of dress/fashion and a strange walk...



dont forget the small dog in bag tom  hahahaha


----------



## Freddie99

Hahahahaha! Any dog I do get in later life will be something manly. Like a furry crocodile breed. That or a Cocker Spaniel which we have at home already. Something with an impressive bark too...


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahahaha! Any dog I do get in later life will be something manly. Like a furry crocodile breed. That or a Cocker Spaniel which we have at home already. Something with an impressive bark too...



lol i do love my border colly. such a nice dog, but has a great bark and looks impresive


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah definitely nice dogs they are. Right I must go and get on with some work and check and correct my blood sugar.


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i guess iy was fun tho david??? hahahaha


 
Ah, there were a few fun moments - ok, every weekend. I was sensible during the week, needed to be with the workload!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Ah, there were a few fun moments - ok, every weekend. I was sensible during the week, needed to be with the workload!



see thats why i would never have made it at uni lol i used to be such a party animal  lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> dont forget the small dog in bag tom  hahahaha


 
Its bad enough carrying the lump from the vets to the car! Why do these people have these little things if their legs can't carry them over the front door step?

Makes me laugh when we're at open shows (dog shows) and you have he miniature breeds there and their owners - all of whom are failed or frustrated hair dressers, they have more scissors and combs and the like than my barber has owned in his life! 

Ok, ok and it shows


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Its bad enough carrying the lump from the vets to the car! Why do these people have these little things if their legs can't carry them over the front door step?
> 
> Makes me laugh when we're at open shows (dog shows) and you have he miniature breeds there and their owners - all of whom are failed or frustrated hair dressers, they have more scissors and combs and the like than my barber has owned in his life!
> 
> Ok, ok and it shows



lol well i have never showed my dog and dont think he would do very well. he is his own master and likes to do what he wants!!! (he can be well behaved to)


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> see thats why i would never have made it at uni lol i used to be such a party animal  lol


 
Seemingly Mike you can now get degrees in all manner of subjects, including I was told a university in Wales offering a degree in ELVIS 

Had to be a BA - worth Bugger All at the end of it!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Seemingly Mike you can now get degrees in all manner of subjects, including I was told a university in Wales offering a degree in ELVIS
> 
> Had to be a BA - worth Bugger All at the end of it!



may have to find one that do a degree in how to be drunk. think id ace that one!!!!! hahahaha

lol yeah probaly will be worth ba


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i have never showed my dog and dont think he would do very well. he is his own master and likes to do what he wants!!! (he can be well behaved to)


 
Yep and pointers aren't inteligent or stong willed at all 

Its all about practice, usually they like the 'showman' aspect of it.

But it gets rather boring waiting around - I am there to make Bruce look good, he is there to show me up, the OH's 9 year old can make him stand perfectly, only she can't control him on the move, only I can do that, even with balance problems on un-even ground


----------



## Steff

god i cant leave this place without having to catch up on loads , your all so quick


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> may have to find one that do a degree in how to be drunk. think id ace that one!!!!! hahahaha
> 
> lol yeah probaly will be worth ba


 
Mike thats the automatic second degree of any decent student! Third in my case, but then been told I was a smartass


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Yep and pointers aren't inteligent or stong willed at all
> 
> Its all about practice, usually they like the 'showman' aspect of it.
> 
> But it gets rather boring waiting around - I am there to make Bruce look good, he is there to show me up, the OH's 9 year old can make him stand perfectly, only she can't control him on the move, only I can do that, even with balance problems on un-even ground



lol well my colly loves to just bolt around. had to corden off a section of the garden just for him to have his toys in so he can go soft. built him some obsticals so he can jump them etc.

he is such a loving dog. kids can make him do anything but like bruce lou will only do as he is told on the lead for me.


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol well my colly loves to just bolt around. had to corden off a section of the garden just for him to have his toys in so he can go soft. built him some obsticals so he can jump them etc.
> 
> he is such a loving dog. kids can make him do anything but like bruce lou will only do as he is told on the lead for me.


 
Bruce does as he's told - he has to and will have to, I'm clicker training and training him to the whistle at the moment.

Have you tried agility with Lou? Its great fun and collies love it - Bruce is pretty agile and I'm hoping to try some agility with him when he gets back from boot camp, oops, training!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Bruce does as he's told - he has to and will have to, I'm clicker training and training him to the whistle at the moment.
> 
> Have you tried agility with Lou? Its great fun and collies love it - Bruce is pretty agile and I'm hoping to try some agility with him when he gets back from boot camp, oops, training!





steff09 said:


> god i cant leave this place without having to catch up on loads , your all so quick



lol yeah we tried the agility with him and he was still just bolting round the other dogs. (he is a very very active dog. farm bread welsh collie)

lol well dont leave then steff!!!!!


----------



## Steff

sometimes i gal just has to go without no warming tho mike , it happens occasionly


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sometimes i gal just has to go without no warming tho mike , it happens occasionly



lol rally???? shouldnt you just stay here for ever now tho??? hehehehe


----------



## Steff

blimey! scary though that you would have me doing allsorts if i stayed on here forever hahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> blimey! scary though that you would have me doing allsorts if i stayed on here forever hahahahaha



hehehehehe well maybe


----------



## Steff

yeah see how it goes huh


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah see how it goes huh



lol okies


----------



## Steff

lol  nows always a good starting point


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol  nows always a good starting point



hehehehehe yeah it sure is


----------



## Steff

hahahah well im waiting x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hahahah well im waiting x



hehehehehehe sorry but i cant in public


----------



## Steff

jeez never stopped you before


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> jeez never stopped you before



hehehehehe well maybe i want to act all shy and coy!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

and maybe the pope aint catholic 


yeah riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhht


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> and maybe the pope aint catholic
> 
> 
> yeah riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhht



well he aint!!!!! he told me hes was a scientologist really and just said he was catholic to get a better paid job (and earn brownie points off me too)


----------



## Steff

pmsl very good 
cant get away with nothing in here


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl very good
> cant get away with nothing in here



 hehehehehehe im very good at lots of things


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> pmsl very good
> cant get away with nothing in here


 
Hey, I heard he was Muslim just getting into everyones life eh?

Oh, yes, they are, bit like New Labour - oooops religion and politics in one post


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hey, I heard he was Muslim just getting into everyones life eh?
> 
> Oh, yes, they are, bit like New Labour - oooops religion and politics in one post



nah he defo told me he was scientologist. really he said it was only cos of the fit birds they have in the cult!!!! sorry ment religious order 


hahahahahaha i dont vote for any of them anymore. well i cant really hehehehe


----------



## Steff

pmsl@ cult and order


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> pmsl@ cult and order


 

So is he a mate of Tom Cruse? He's a scientologist isn't he? I wouldn't have thought he'd have had difficulty pulling the birds, or is it the group thing again 

Share and share alike!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl@ cult and order



hehehehehe


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehe


Hey Mike, the body piercing post has got someone owning up to them!!! 

I wouldn't tell anyone about mine


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hey Mike, the body piercing post has got someone owning up to them!!!
> 
> I wouldn't tell anyone about mine



i removed mine a couple of months ago, but yup i wouldnt admit to where it was hahahahaha


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> i removed mine a couple of months ago, but yup i wouldnt admit to where it was hahahahaha


 
Nor I... Keeps 'em guessing though


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Nor I... Keeps 'em guessing though



hahahaha yeah keeps them on their toes mate


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha yeah keeps them on their toes mate


 
No harm in keeping them guessing... bit of a giveaway when you are travelling through airport security though!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> No harm in keeping them guessing... bit of a giveaway when you are travelling through airport security though!



hahahaha yeah the old ping machine loved mine!!!!! looks funny when they wave the wand over you and it goes off somewhere hahahaha shocked look on their face when you explain


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I think, that like addict has. I'll remain a southerner. Thoug interestingly I did consider doing a combined French and History degree at Liverpool uni!



ooohhhh..... come to liverpool Tom....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooohhhh..... come to liverpool Tom....



hahahahaha thats naughty!!!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooohhhh..... come to liverpool Tom....



Too late! I'm off to Brighton...something to do with me getting paid to study there and a job every holiday...

Good to see the normal standards of smut/innuendo/double entendres are back up!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Too late! I'm off to Brighton...something to do with me getting paid to study there and a job every holiday...
> 
> Good to see the normal standards of smut/innuendo/double entendres are back up!



lol they never really left!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha yeah the old ping machine loved mine!!!!! looks funny when they wave the wand over you and it goes off somewhere hahahaha shocked look on their face when you explain


It was travelling with friends or colleagues that was the real problem - explaining why you're stopped everytime and why they end up with the magic wand!!! 

Well, like you, so I am told


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> It was travelling with friends or colleagues that was the real problem - explaining why you're stopped everytime and why they end up with the magic wand!!!
> 
> Well, like you, so I am told



hahahahaha yeah i did it with work to kuwait!!!!

yeah like you so im told it is funny


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Too late! I'm off to Brighton...something to do with me getting paid to study there and a job every holiday...
> 
> Good to see the normal standards of smut/innuendo/double entendres are back up!




I am unaable to really comment on that at the moment i'm affraid Tom.... i'm trying to only corrupt one young man per day.... getting back to the subject in hand.... snigger... cough.... I could never live in a women only world.... wheres the fun in that.... dont answer that lads!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am unaable toreally comment on that at the moment i'm affraid Tom.... i'm trying to only corrupt one young man per day.... getting back to the subject in hand.... snigger... cough.... I could never live in a women only world.... wheres the fun in that.... dont answer that lads!!!



lol i wont


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am unaable to really comment on that at the moment i'm affraid Tom.... i'm trying to only corrupt one young man per day.... getting back to the subject in hand.... snigger... cough.... I could never live in a women only world.... wheres the fun in that.... dont answer that lads!!!



Never let a blokes mind wander addict!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Never let a blokes mind wander addict!!!



Or womens Tom... but you did give me a few nice thoughts lastnight  uni student... public school etc etc....  you still running then Tom or can i catch you yet 

P.s we've been told to keep "all this chat" to the new thread thats been made just for this..... enter at your own risk.... if you know what i mean


----------



## Steff

pmsl @ enter 
gosh do please be careful hun with what you say


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl @ enter
> gosh do please be careful hun with what you say




I'm being good and sticking to the suject in hand.... the opposite sex.... aka Tom ha ha


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm being good and sticking to the suject in hand.... the opposite sex.... aka Tom ha ha


 
Yes. Not sure thats the whole idea of the thread though Insulinaddict... I think you're addicted to something else


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Yes. Not sure thats the whole idea of the thread though Insulinaddict... I think you're addicted to something else




well you might be right there.... i do like...... chocolate  & young boys... lol only joking.......?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> well you might be right there.... i do like...... chocolate  & young boys... lol only joking.......?


 
Yes, quite. I rest my case!


----------



## mikep1979

not sure if it has already been posted on here, but i think we would all be so bored without the other sex around lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> not sure if it has already been posted on here, but i think we would all be so bored without the other sex around lol


 
That was my summary about 15 pages ago Mike!

Hehe they're great!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> That was my summary about 15 pages ago Mike!
> 
> Hehe they're great!



hahahaha sorry a little slow on the uptake today mate. might have something to do with the fact i was drinking while typing on here last night. its why i had my blonde kenny everit moment hahahaha


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha sorry a little slow on the uptake today mate. might have something to do with the fact i was drinking while typing on here last night. its why i had my blonde kenny everit moment hahahaha


 
Mind you, we do only seem to have a limited sample of the female population, but they do seem to be great fun


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Mind you, we do only seem to have a limited sample of the female population, but they do seem to be great fun



lol yeah they seem to be great fun mate


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah they seem to be great fun mate


 

Right and on that note I am off - catch you later on!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Right and on that note I am off - catch you later on!



okies mate  have a good afternoon


----------



## Steff

well im great fun as for every other fem on here i dunno lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well im great fun as for every other fem on here i dunno lol



lol well we can see on this diabetes meet up then  lol hehehehe


----------

